# Tendinitis?



## hic2482w (Jan 20, 2011)

...so I was feeling an unusual sensation in my wrist-area, and when I went to the doctor, he said I had Tendinitis. So I asked him, "Why??" and he asked me if I did any activities involving fingers and wrists.
Oh. That's why.
Do you have/have an experience with tendinitis, and how do you deal with it when cubing?
Thanks in advance,
~hic


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## hic0057 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think the World record Foot cuber had something like that.
_ Anssi suffered some injuries to his wrist due to the toll of cubing and had to slow down. He started practicing feetsolving and holds the current WR for both single and average with 36.72 and 42.08 respectively. _


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 20, 2011)

Anssi's injuries were much more sever than just tendinitis iirc.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 21, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Nope.




hi


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 21, 2011)

I deal with the same kind of thing. By self diagnosis (and family history), I'm pretty sure I've developed a mild case of Carpel Tunnel Syndrome. It's similar to Tendonitis. I usually deal with it simply by taking frequent extended breaks. Every day or two I just don't cube at all. That's really the only thing that I found works, is by not working the wrist.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 21, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I deal with the same kind of thing. By self diagnosis (and family history), I'm pretty sure I've developed a mild case of Carpel Tunnel Syndrome. It's similar to Tendonitis. I usually deal with it simply by taking frequent extended breaks. Every day or two I just don't cube at all. That's really the only thing that I found works, is by not working the wrist.


How do you get carel tunnel from cubing? And how is carpel tunnel have anything to do with genes?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> *How do you get carel tunnel from cubing? And how is carpel tunnel have anything to do with genes?*


 
Are you serious?


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Are you serious?


I misspelled carpal, but yeah.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 21, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> How do you get carel tunnel from cubing? And how is carpel tunnel have anything to do with genes?


 
I didn't say anything had anything to do with genes, now did I? I said family history, and I meant that. My self diagnosis, and my knowledge of what has happened to previous members of my family (competitive gymnasts), helped my become sure of my condition. I never said that my family history gave me CTS, just that it made my sure of my condition.

Also, maybe you should actually look up a condition before commenting on it.

::EDIT:: Oh, *y3k9*? You misspelled it again.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 21, 2011)

I got carpal tunnel syndrome from cubing. not fun.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 21, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I didn't say anything had anything to do with genes, now did I? I said family history, and I meant that. My self diagnosis, and my knowledge of what has happened to previous members of my family (competitive gymnasts), helped my become sure of my condition. I never said that my family history gave me CTS, just that it made my sure of my condition.
> 
> Also, maybe you should actually look up a condition before commenting on it.
> 
> ::EDIT:: Oh, *y3k9*? You misspelled it again.


I misinterpreted you post completely. I know the condition, and it's spelled "carpal".

Edit:
To the post above me:
I just don't understand how to get carpal tunnel syndrome from cubing. I just don't get it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 21, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> hi


 
lolben

I'm always on the computer for quite long periods of time, so my wrist is in the same position a lot. Over the years, it started to naturally look a little bent, but I feel no pain or any big difference, other than staring at it at times.


----------



## kpcube (Jan 21, 2011)

rest, wrap, ice, time and meds. Its not an injury you wanna toy with as it can get much worse very quickly. Had wrist tendonitis from tennis and I continued to play till it got to the point I had issues opening my hand. Give cubing a rest for a few days keep your wrist wrapped, take an anti-inflamatory as well you may have some tiny tears in the surrouding muscles as they are delicate and may be inflamed making it worse and the meds should help a great deal.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 21, 2011)

kpcube said:


> rest, wrap, ice, time and meds. Its not an injury you wanna toy with as it can get much worse very quickly. Had wrist tendonitis from tennis and I continued to play till it got to the point I had issues opening my hand. Give cubing a rest for a few days keep your wrist wrapped, take an anti-inflamatory as well you may have some tiny tears in the surrouding muscles as they are delicate and may be inflamed making it worse and the meds should help a great deal.


 
Yeah, I get joint pain in my knuckels and stuff. Drugs help <3


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm scared to cube now D:


----------



## pi.cubed (Jan 21, 2011)

I have had some minor pains in my wrist and in my finger joints in the past, but they usually go away after a day or two.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 21, 2011)

Cubing: It can give you Tendinitis.

Maybe Anfony can say Cubing's Dangerous...literally.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 21, 2011)

I used to have really bad RSI, that was in part due to cubing (also playing guitar and a huge amount of Data input on the computer), I pretty much couldn't use a computer for a year (and took a 7 year break from cubing which I wasn't sure was long enough), I still have to use a mouse left handed and can't have anything wrapped around my wrist. So just to warn you, if your wrist starts to feel sore... take a break immediately.


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 21, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Anssi's injuries were much more sever than just tendinitis iirc.


 
I find spelling mistakes in Admin's posts kind of funny.

EDIT: Oops, forgot I have to contraboot to the thread somehow. My brother had(or still has?) Tendinitis, and it doesn't affect him in weightlifting, with the exception of the occasional slight cramp, which he's not even sure is from the Tendonitis. And yes, it can be spelled Tend*i*nitis OR Tend*o*nitis


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 21, 2011)

severe* happy?


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't ever actually ever feel anything in my wrists from cubing but I get pains while playing traditional grip percussion. A friend of mine actually got tendinitis from playing in the middle of the marching season. Some of the things he did (which I think can translate to relieve pain from cubing injuries) were stretching his wrist a bit then bending the opposite direction to release tension. Another thing is after playing he'd warm down (yes it is a used term) by doing wrist motions at a decreasing speed. Really what I find works best is the stretch->tension release.

That might have been sort of OT but I think this is helpful to people suffering from tendinitis or general wrist pains.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jan 21, 2011)

Never in my wrists (unless if I play bejeweled blitz!). I tend to get symptoms if my hands are cold or I've just woken up.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 21, 2011)

At one point my fingers started so I started to crack. I think that made it worse so i stopped cubing for like a day and stopped cracking my fingers and i haven't had the pains since.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 21, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> ::EDIT:: Oh, *y3k9*? You misspelled it again.


Not to be an ass, but it's actually spelled "carpal," and not "carpel."
So, you spelled it incorrectly, and not him.


Anyway, I sometimes feel a slight soreness when I cube for hours, one day after the other. I don't feel it through the day, but only when I cube. Especially during fast PLLs. 
I usually just ignore it, and deal with it, but I guess from reading this, I'm going to start taking a break when I get to feeling it again.


----------



## ianography (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I now have carpel tunnel syndrome due to cubing, and now I have to wear a brace to keep from straining it. Boo.


----------

